# 2016 Maintenance Fee on Resale Points



## tdf (Feb 14, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the fee on resale points. I've seen $.16/point in a previous post but am not sure this is accurate. 

Thanks,

-tim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael1991 (Feb 14, 2016)

US Collection is:
$225 + $0.15178 per point

Hawaii Collection is:
($250 + 0.15665 per point) + 4.16% of that sum [Hawaii's GET]

If you already own points in the collection the fixed (or base) fee should be charged only once.

There should be no Club dues on resale points.


----------

